# Zappi's Cafe, above Bike Zone cycle shop Oxford OX1 2EB.



## nicktid (Dec 4, 2011)

I have posted this before, but I had the pleasure of 2 fantastic double espressos at Zappi's Cafe this afternoon.

I can highly recommend this cafe, the coffee is great, the food is very good (try the toasted banana bread!), the decor is cool and the staff are very friendly.

If you like good coffee try this.

If you like good coffee and a good bike shop thrown in then this will be your idea of heaven!

http://www.zappisbikecafe.com/index.html

Cheers,

Nick.


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd love to visit. It's a shame Oxford is so far away.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree, really nice cafe, great coffee and very friendly service. Oxford is a bit spoilt for great independent coffee between this place and the Missing Bean!


----------



## hollycoffee (Feb 24, 2013)

I recently visited Oxford and found out about two new places for great coffee:

1. The Quarter Horse Coffee - serving Square Mile

2. The Keen Bean - serving single origin beans only

I will add more info in a separate message


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Must get in to Zappis myself as a mate of mine, Jay Ratcliffe, rides for the pro cycling team and I suppose drinking in their caff all helps to fund his contract.

Steve.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Not sure if it's just my changing tastes or whether they've swapped their beans but Zappi's coffee seems much sweeter since Christmas; if it is a change of bean I preferred the old stuff. Not come across the Quarter Horse, will have to check them out.


----------

